# Mushu and Icarus - New Cage



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

For Christmas my aunt and uncle (Also Cockatiel owners, they have Cosmo and Zazu) got Mushu and Icarus a nice new big cage! The birds love it, and so do I! It's a little bare right now because I need longer/larger toys as many of the ones we already had don't reach to the perches. I got a 40$ mall card, so I'm going to buy them some toys from the petstore. :grin:

But yes, pictures!

Icarus -

























































Mushu -

























































Together -

























Cage -


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Lucky birds! We use baby links to make our toys reach further down. They cost about £3 for eight over here and just clip together. http://www.boots.com/en/Bright-Starts-Lots-of-Links_868792/


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That looks great  I bet you could get some really neat perches to fit in there aswell, lucky birds


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Lucky little birdies:thumbu: They look so at home exploring their new cage.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

They both look super cute. Great cage too, that's the cage I have and it's great. I bet they will love it.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That cage is huge.. and perfect for two 'tiels. Lucky lil' guys they are!


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you all! 

I have three more perches for them, a rope one and two different sized 'other' perches, I'm not sure what they are called, lol.

They are loving the new cage alot!  I've got some new toys added in as well.


----------



## freddyboy (Sep 2, 2009)

I think that is similar to the cage I have just asked dad to buy and we will pay him back. One medium sized cage isnt good for two birds. We've decided that they can live together and all they need is their space which noone has atm.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Great cage and your cockatiels are so cute.


----------



## freddyboy (Sep 2, 2009)

Did you find that your birds chucked an emo because of being changed? My two birds are chucking the biggest emo fit going. Very upset because they have got a massive cage.


----------

